# Is it ok to take of other brands tags and put on your own?



## Smashngrab (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi,
Im new to this and need all the help i can get. Can i removed tags from tshirts such as fruit of the loom etc. and just sow on my own? 
Or do i have to find someone to produce a new range of tshirts if i want it to be my label?
Thanks


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Ciaran:

Sure go ahead....it's a very common practice. You can have new tags made pretty cheaply. You can also use small heat transfers or print your own inside the shirt.

Once your brand gets large enough, you can even have the shirts made with your brand already labeled with your info.

-M


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Just make sure your custom tags include the legally required info.


----------



## scotiaprinting (Aug 7, 2011)

I am new here but this has been a good reading, its easier pressing inside the t-shirt that getting a label and sawing it in.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Certain brands offer tear away labels. Labesl are regulatory espcecially if imported goods.

You can either get the labels made and then sewn in or tear away lables and then printed on.

It will then just be down to the cost. From my experience sewing the labels back in is never done 100% satisfactory.


----------



## Billyc (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Marshall
I have a question, I know this is an old thread, you say once your brand gets large enough, you can even have the shirts made with your brand already labeled with your info.
Do you have any sources for having High quality shirts made?
Thanks Billy


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Billy:

Most mills will handle this, but the quantities are quite large. Some smaller labels such as A4 sports could possibly do it for much smaller quantities such as 1000 dozen. 

I spoke to a rep at the ISS Orlando show and they were going to send me some info. (still waiting though)

Unless you really have things cooking and can take a trailer or two of inventory, I would suggest just handling in-house as keeping your financial exposure down on sitting on all that inventory just isn't worth it unless you are quickly distributing your goods.

Hope this helps,

-M


----------



## Billyc (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Marshall
Thanks for the time, WE are new to the shirt world but not business, we are attending the Atlantic City Show this weekend. we hope to find some answers there. we have been reading here and just purchased a new book about launching a tee shirt brand. I have to tell you It is not easy just trying to fiquer out how to handle the tags on a shirt. I did read here on the forum tonight that one company I think it was JS only had a tag sewn on the side with just the size,country,and materiel listed., that is promising, if the price is fair.
sorry to ramble on but I must thank you and the other folks on this forum for the info that you share.
oh yea your name is the same name of my favorite guitar amplifier.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Billy:

Rock on!

We relabel shirts every day in my shop. We handle this by either using a heat seal transfer (that we print) using a pad printer, or sewing in a new tag. We don't have our own brand that we are marketing, we're just handling it for our clients. 

It's a fairly simple process, but one that requires procedure and discipline as you have to factor in the logistics of this work to meet the shipping deadlines. This is all handled through building a production schedule...

Have fun at the show. Be sure to take some seminars, as that's the real value - picking up information that can save you time and money.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## muibubbles (Apr 21, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> Just make sure your custom tags include the legally required info.


what is the required legal info?

does this apply for the alstyle/next level t's with the tear aways? can i simply tear it off and not add any tag?


----------



## vicsign01 (May 16, 2012)

it is OK to _ take of other brands tags and put on your own, but it depends, if you just for personal use it is OK, if you want to use that to resell, you may contact with them to get the authority._
_In other words, you need to become their agent, otherwise they will appeal you._
_Also the brand name is important, such as Iphone, of course is strict._


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

muibubbles said:


> what is the required legal info?


Country of origin
Fiber content
Care instructions
RN number or Full corporate name



muibubbles said:


> does this apply for the alstyle/next level t's with the tear aways? can i simply tear it off and not add any tag?


This applies to all garments including Alstyle/Next Level with tear away tags. 

No, you can't just tear off the tags without adding one. If you are re-selling the garment, you must replace any tags you remove. The new tag must include the legally required into. Otherwise, it's a violation of FTC laws.

The only exception would be if the garment has both a side seam label and a neck label. If so, and the side seam label includes all the legally required info, then you can remove the neck label without adding another tag. But it's still a good idea to put your brand logo and garment size in the neck area. Consumers expect to see something there. It makes the garment look professional. 


ABrandWithNoName.com


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I still wonder about that whole RN number thing, seeing the amount of people who come here and say "I bought this (insert fancy brand name) shirt at (insert designer boutique) how can I find where it came from because it's supercrazycoolawesomesauce!?1!1!!?" and a search of the RN number provides the real distributor, not the brand or store.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I still wonder about that whole RN number thing, seeing the amount of people who come here and say "I bought this (insert fancy brand name) shirt at (insert designer boutique) how can I find where it came from because it's supercrazycoolawesomesauce!?1!1!!?" and a search of the RN number provides the real distributor, not the brand or store.


The brand or store are only required to use their own RN number if they are *re-labeling* after the original manufacturing of the garment.

It is common for high volume manufacturing facilities to use their own RN number on garments they produce as private label programs for major brands and retail stores. So the labels may have a Nike logo (or Tapout or Hollister or Gap, etc), but the RN number is from the manufacturing facility.

Again, the brand or store only has to use their own RN number if they are removing and replacing the original label affixed by the manufacturing facility.


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

Hi there! My company specialized in screen printed tags at a very low prices if you interested you can email me at [email protected] contact August


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tim I would think that most garments made for major brands and/or or retailers would have their RN# versus the actual factory......So I think it is actually the reverse of what you have stated.....


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> The brand or store are only required to use their own RN number if they are *re-labeling* after the original manufacturing of the garment.
> 
> It is common for high volume manufacturing facilities to use their own RN number on garments they produce as private label programs for major brands and retail stores. So the labels may have a Nike logo (or Tapout or Hollister or Gap, etc), but the RN number is from the manufacturing facility.
> 
> Again, the brand or store only has to use their own RN number if they are removing and replacing the original label affixed by the manufacturing facility.


Hey yeah is Roy right on this? Say I am printing on Anvil 980s or 989s for a startup clothing line We would have the brand name of the line, (IE "Super Hoe") Size, Material (IE "%100 cotton"), website of line, and washing/care instructions. 

Anyone have a solid idea for using 1 screen for all sizes? I was going to tape off each size besides the one printing then rotate which sizes are taped off for each corresponding batch of shirts Small Medium Large X-Large for this run. The last clothing line I did they had us do all different labels for each different size which works but on this line the prices need to be low so just 1 screen for label and I just did the layout with S M L XL and going to mask them off but was thinking about a bunch of other ideas like circles around them of different patterns etc but it has to be 1 screen one pass 1 color to keep prices and production times down. 

If anyone has some cool ideas they would like to share im all ears for maybe next time or just to see to get me thinking, thanks


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

royster13 said:


> Tim I would think that most garments made for major brands and/or or retailers would have their RN# versus the actual factory......So I think it is actually the reverse of what you have stated.....


You'd be surprised...

But my point isn't just that it's common for major brands or retail stores to use manufacturer's RN numbers. My point is that it would be legal for them to do so. When a garment is originally made and labeled for the first time, the RN number of any of the parties responsible can be used... Manufacturer, Importer, Distributor, Clothing brand, Retail store, etc.

But when a garment is *re-labeled*, then the party responsible for the removing and replacing of the label MUST use their own RN number (as well as the other legally required info).


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

kimura-mma said:


> When a garment is originally made and labeled for the first time, the RN number of any of the parties responsible can be used... Manufacturer, Importer, Distributor, Clothing brand, Retail store, etc.
> 
> But when a garment is *re-labeled*, then the party responsible for the removing and replacing of the label MUST use their own RN number (as well as the other legally required info).


I agree 100%....


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

One of the posters asked for info about regulations. Here is a link for that: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center

But. It's confusing.

For relabeling purposes.

I buy Anvil tear-away tagged shirts (mainly). I am inserting a heat-pressed tagless label at the neck. My issue is that the Anvil Tee is made in Honduras. EVERYTHING else about this tee is made in the USA. On the new, (MY) label, does it have to say Made in Honduras or can it say Made in the USA with imported fibers/goods/material/etc?

Reading the regulations, it doesn't specify what PART of the material or a percentage has to be made in another location to be considered imported.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If the Anvil tag says Made in Honduras, then your label has to say Made in Honduras......


----------



## Globalcouture (Mar 16, 2013)

How do you heat press?


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Michelle:

Anvil has a Made in the USA brand - it has the US letters in front of the sku. For example US779. 

-M


----------



## zmiami (Sep 20, 2011)

I was reading on the descriptions of RN it also states that if the company name is on the garment you don't require an RN. My company name is my brand which will be printed on the tees w/my logo, would this be enough not to use an RN?

I'm guessing that I will need to relabel w/the content and made in the USA but my brand/logo will be tagless printed outside the tee. Now i'll have to figure out printing the labels and sewing them! I use to have my own clothing label years ago and had all the equipment but not any longer. I forgot all that it takes.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You need to use your full corporate name, not just the company name. This means the suffix (Corp, LLC, etc) needs to be included. RN numbers are free and easy to get. It's easier just to get one and use it rather than use the corporate name.


----------



## Artie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I hope you can help me too. 

I'm trying to figure out what I legally need to include in my shirt tags. (I'm relabeling shirts with my own custom tags.)

Here's a list of what I have so far:

- Made in (Country)
- 100% Cotton
- Care Directions and Symbols (Can I just use one or the other instead of both?)
- Full Company Name (since I won't be using an RN)
- Size (Is this legally required? Do I need to make separate tags for the Men's, Women's and Youth sizes I'll be offering?)

My greatest concern is the size. If I print tags for all the sizes, it will be 12 different sets of tags that I'll have to have made. There would be for Men's, Women's and Youth and for each of those there would be S, M, L, XL.

Well, thanks in advance!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Size is not legally required, but is certainly beneficial to the consumer. The other 4 you mentioned are legally required, so you're all set. You can use either words or symbols for care instructions, you don't need both. Why are you not using an RN #? They are free and easy to get.


----------



## Artie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

kimura-mma said:


> Size is not legally required, but is certainly beneficial to the consumer. The other 4 you mentioned are legally required, so you're all set. You can use either words or symbols for care instructions, you don't need both. Why are you not using an RN #? They are free and easy to get.


Well, I just found out about RNs today. Besides, I'd rather just have my company name and not have to get an RN. I don't mind using the full name; it's the same as my brand name just with the company title at the end.

Thanks for the speedy answer Tim!


----------



## priusjames (Apr 27, 2013)

I opened this thread to see if my plan to use the heat press and vinyl is a good one, now I have to go learn about RN's. The older I get, the more I realize how much I still need to learn!

Oh, and I learned the heat press is acceptable...


----------



## workwearexpert (May 29, 2013)

I'm thinking of my own design and making it unique as if anyone could not have it. Its my own so i think its ok to put our own. Its our own choice.


----------

